# Albany/Capitol District riders



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, I'm using the NY/NJ forum like francois said, so it doesn't get prematurely shut down. 

Let's see....any riders in the Albany area? If so, speak now!


----------



## red1 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Albany area rider*



AJS said:


> OK, I'm using the NY/NJ forum like francois said, so it doesn't get prematurely shut down.
> 
> Let's see....any riders in the Albany area? If so, speak now!



I'm in the Albany area.....Watervliet to be specific. I'm eagerly awaiting some warmer weather so I can start riding to work

Kevin


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Kevin. I'm in Schenectady, near McClellan & Union Sts. Think we ought to try starting a "Cap.Dist. RBR Club"? Rides say, twice a week weather permitting (or once a week for those who work too much)?


----------



## red1 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Cap. Dist. RBR Rides*



AJS said:


> Hi Kevin. I'm in Schenectady, near McClellan & Union Sts. Think we ought to try starting a "Cap.Dist. RBR Club"? Rides say, twice a week weather permitting (or once a week for those who work too much)?



Sounds like a great idea. I'm located right on Rt 2. As a State employee I have plenty of time to ride.

Kevin


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Great. Well, let's hope this thread stays up for awhile, maybe we'll get some more brave souls to hop aboard. 

Anyone else interested, please jump in here or use the PM feature. We'll all have to agree of course on time & place, routes, etc. I'm flexible, (except for every other Wednesday) but some may have commitments that must be considered.

Red, what's your temperature tolerance for say, a 20-miler to start? (Assuming the roads aren't crap?)


----------



## red1 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Cap.Dist. RBR Club*



AJS said:


> Great. Well, let's hope this thread stays up for awhile, maybe we'll get some more brave souls to hop aboard.
> 
> Anyone else interested, please jump in here or use the PM feature. We'll all have to agree of course on time & place, routes, etc. I'm flexible, (except for every other Wednesday) but some may have commitments that must be considered.
> 
> Red, what's your temperature tolerance for say, a 20-miler to start? (Assuming the roads aren't crap?)


AJS

I don't mind upper 30's as long as there is sun. Looks like we are going to get some snow tonight and tomorrow. PM me if you want to try to set up a ride when this mess gets cleaned up.

Kevin


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

red1 said:


> AJS
> 
> I don't mind upper 30's as long as there is sun. Looks like we are going to get some snow tonight and tomorrow. PM me if you want to try to set up a ride when this mess gets cleaned up.
> 
> Kevin


That's about where I'm at with the temps here, but occasionally I'll ride in colder. The good think about riding below freezing is no wet roads.

Will ring ya after we dig out! 

* That is, IF we get hit this time. Remember the last 6"-14" or whatever we were supposed to get, but never it showed up?!  Kovachick & Capparizzo kept saying how it was from Accu-Weather, etc. and not their own personal forecasting. Laff!


----------



## pakratt99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Cvc*

I'm also in the Albany area, well maybe more like the Saratoga area. I live in Cambridge NY and am the webmaster for the Cambridge Valley Cycling Club and would love to have you guys come to a ride or I could always join you. I'm currentley in school at Clarkson so I won't be out riding till about May but as of then I would love to meet up with some fellow RBR members for a spin.....


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

pakratt99 said:


> I'm also in the Albany area, well maybe more like the Saratoga area. I live in Cambridge NY and am the webmaster for the Cambridge Valley Cycling Club and would love to have you guys come to a ride or I could always join you. I'm currentley in school at Clarkson so I won't be out riding till about May but as of then I would love to meet up with some fellow RBR members for a spin.....


Where/when does your club meet? What types of rides, (mileage, speeds)?


----------



## pakratt99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Cvc*

Our group normally goes out on every Thursday night and Sunday morning. Ride length and speed vary by ability level and we normally have 3-4 ability groups everywhere from beginner to some of us who race cat 4 and 5. I am currentley working on getting our schedule together for this coming year and when I have it finalized it will be posted at http://www.cambridgevalleycycling.org If anyone would be interested in joining us for a ride then check out our website in a week or two when we have the schedule up and feel free to drop by.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds good. Maybe I'll be seeing you.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Two very active clubs in the Capital District:

Mohawk Hudson Cycling Club 
Capital Bicycle Racing Club 


Hope to meet you guys on a ride,
Barry


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Barry. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

*Balloon Festival Classic*



pakratt99 said:


> I'm also in the Albany area, well maybe more like the Saratoga area. I live in Cambridge NY and am the webmaster for the Cambridge Valley Cycling Club and would love to have you guys come to a ride or I could always join you. I'm currentley in school at Clarkson so I won't be out riding till about May but as of then I would love to meet up with some fellow RBR members for a spin.....


To all you Capitol area riders...

Have any of you done the Balloon Festival Classic? It is a bit of a trip for me, so I was wondering if it's worth the travel. I planned on making a 3 day weekend of it with the family. A little racing, some balloon festival activities, etc.

Also, is it tough to get a hotel (should I book way in advance), and is there anything close enough for riding/walking distance between the festival and the race.

Thanks.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

CHT said:


> To all you Capital area riders...
> 
> Have any of you done the Balloon Festival Classic? It is a bit of a trip for me, so I was wondering if it's worth the travel. I planned on making a 3 day weekend of it with the family. A little racing, some balloon festival activities, etc.
> 
> ...


Afraid I can't give you direct answers - never attended the event, but know that it's in a very nice area, and I believe there's a hotel right in town.

Some links:

http://www.cambridgenychamber.com/balloonpage.html
http://www.cbrc.us/gallery/cambridge/cambridgepics.html
http://www.cbrc.us (local race club that runs the event - they also have a mailing list that you could post questions to)


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Actually I've never been to it, but I might be able to make it this year.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

CHT said:


> To all you Capitol area riders...
> 
> Have any of you done the Balloon Festival Classic? It is a bit of a trip for me, so I was wondering if it's worth the travel. I planned on making a 3 day weekend of it with the family. A little racing, some balloon festival activities, etc.
> 
> ...


I can't say much about the other events, but the race itself is a lot of fun. Flat to rolling loop with a silly steep hill right in the middle. Don't worry, it's only a couple minutes of pain, quickly followed by a 45-50 mph descent, and about 5 miles of flat roads into town to go do it again. Last year it was well organized and attended, it was certainly fun having people cheer as you pass by, something which doesn't happen at a lot of races. CBRC generally does a good job promoting reasonably priced and well run events. Oh, and while preriding the course I stopped at a house when lightning started cracking, only to be invited in to a religious commune! My buddy and I declined their invitation for post-dinner dancing and singing...

Silas


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

SilasCL said:


> I can't say much about the other events, but the race itself is a lot of fun. Flat to rolling loop with a silly steep hill right in the middle. Don't worry, it's only a couple minutes of pain, quickly followed by a 45-50 mph descent, and about 5 miles of flat roads into town to go do it again. Last year it was well organized and attended, it was certainly fun having people cheer as you pass by, something which doesn't happen at a lot of races. CBRC generally does a good job promoting reasonably priced and well run events. Oh, and while preriding the course I stopped at a house when lightning started cracking, only to be invited in to a religious commune! My buddy and I declined their invitation for post-dinner dancing and singing...
> 
> Silas


\

Thanks. I have a room booked and plan to attend. Sounds like a good time. They also have kids races and you had to see my 7 year old's face when I told him he could participate if he was interested. It was the same face I had after my first race. All smiles (with a bit of nausea thrown in).


----------



## pakratt99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Balloon Festival Classic*

Just for your guys info Cambridge is my home town and the Balloon Festival Classic is a pretty cool race. If your interested in staying locally I can either set you up with some good hotel deals (The cambridge valley cycling club which I'm webmaster for has some hookups) or if your interested in camping out we have some nice campgrounds located locally. I also have some club members who could host a couple or riders for the night if someone really needs a place badley.

Course for this year will be the same as last with something like an 8 mile loop with one insane climb in the middle. Was a ton of fun and very well attended last year. I'm also on the steering committee for the race so we have some new ideas for this year which should have bigger crowds and solve some issues which we faced last year.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

pakratt99 said:


> Just for your guys info Cambridge is my home town and the Balloon Festival Classic is a pretty cool race. If your interested in staying locally I can either set you up with some good hotel deals (The cambridge valley cycling club which I'm webmaster for has some hookups) or if your interested in camping out we have some nice campgrounds located locally. I also have some club members who could host a couple or riders for the night if someone really needs a place badley.
> 
> Course for this year will be the same as last with something like an 8 mile loop with one insane climb in the middle. Was a ton of fun and very well attended last year. I'm also on the steering committee for the race so we have some new ideas for this year which should have bigger crowds and solve some issues which we faced last year.


Thanks. We're tentatively booked at the Cambridge Hotel. Seems very nice. I was able to convince the family to come...kids want to see balloons and do the kids race. Less interested in seeing me race. Oh well...

Just curious, how long is this insane climb? Any idea as to grade?


----------



## pakratt99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Cambridge*

Hey, nice to hear you picked the Cambridge Hotel. If you could tell them that you were refered by the Cambridge Valley Cycling Club, it should get you a discount on your rate and it looks good for us. They are one of our club sponsors and it is a very nice place indeed. As to the climb it is about 3/4 a mile long with a section in it that approaces 20% so it will blow the pack apart and its a very interesting place to stand and watch the race. Total climb is about 800ft vertical I would say and when I get out of school I will ride it with my garmin 301 and then I will be able to send you a printout of the entier course with elevation changes if you would like one. The feed zone is right in the middle of the climb also and I don't really know what catagory your racing in but that would dictate if you need the feed zone or not. I will probably be racing so I hope to see you their and maybe we can catch up and at least say hi.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Thanks! If you happen to graph it, that would be awesome. I'll be sure to make the referral. I'm a Cat 5, so I don't plan on using the feed zone unless it's a really warm day (I'm not even sure it's available in the Cat 5 race). Sounds like a nice race and a good weekend. Looks like I'm going to add even more hills to my training before 6/11 (not that anything is flat by me!).


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

*Graph of last year's course and climb*

It's brutal, 8% average grade, and that includes a flattish section in the middle. The first slope of the hill is around 10-11%. There is a profile of the whole course, as you can see, rolling in the first half, huge hill in the middle, and pancake flat into town. Left turn with about 300-350 meters to go, then a right turn with about 200 meters to go. Supposedly the course is 14 miles this year, but my mapping program shows 11.88 for last year's course, so who knows what could have been added.

Silas


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Get your climbin' wheels on!


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Seriously. Sounds like it's going to be a race of attrition.

SilasCL, thanks for the post w/graphs.


----------



## douglas1 (Apr 27, 2005)

AJS said:


> OK, I'm using the NY/NJ forum like francois said, so it doesn't get prematurely shut down.
> 
> Let's see....any riders in the Albany area? If so, speak now!





me!

I am 5 minutes from Albany, I'm pretty new to road riding (been doing xc for years) and did my 1st ever group ride last week (MHCC ride) and had a total blast! We did 40 miles and averaged around 17mph. I am bummed I already have plans for the night of that ride for the entire summer

I am looking for people/groups to ride with - Tuesdays (volleyball) and Wednesdays (XC race) are out for me

And I'd really like to try a road race this year 





And I really would like


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

douglas1 said:


> And I really would like


What? WHAT dammit?! 

Maybe we can get a group ride going on a day when you're able. Let us know. BTW - There's one at 5 p.m. on Wed's at Plaine's Bike in Sch'dy. I didn't go today because I just cleaned/lubed my rig from a crappy ride yesterday, and it's crappy out again today.


----------



## Tomwd3 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Albany Area Rides*

I saw your note about not being able to make the Tuesday ride. I don't know if you were at the Defreestville or the Delmar ride, but there is one out of Delmar on Thursdays also.
I've ridden with HMCC and CBRC guys for about 4 years now. There are tons of people in the Capital Distirct to ride with. The MHCC web site has a ride calender which would be a good start if you're interested. Hopefully, I'll see you around.
Tom


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

douglas1 said:


> I am looking for people/groups to ride with - Tuesdays (volleyball) and Wednesdays (XC race) are out for me
> 
> And I'd really like to try a road race this year


Douglas, there's two Thurs night MHCC rides with a "vigorous" pace. The Delmar ride tends to be quite fast, comprised mostly of racers, although the ride leader brings up the rear with a slightly slower, but still quick, smaller group. I'd recommend the other ride, however, led by Bob DuBois. The start location varies every Thursday, so you have to check the 
ride calendar. It's not quite as quick, with more "mainstream" type riders, but it ain't a tour level ride either. The lead riders averaged over 19mph last week on a not-very-hilly 30 miler.

There's also a tour level Thurs night ride led by Bill Maurer and the location also varies for that ride. There's usually a lead group that will average around 17mph with many slower groups as well. This is the slighly slower, shorter alternative. I recommend this ride if you're not in the mood to go all out for just about the entire ride, which is the norm on the other rides.

Barry


----------



## douglas1 (Apr 27, 2005)

thanks for the info


I was thinking of doing the Thursday ride that starts at columbia HS (being its only 5 min's from my place) 

My normal solo ride avg is in the 17's but last week I commuted to work (21 miles) and had 18.5avg on the way home



I want to have to push pretty hard, but I also dont want to be dropped


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

douglas1 said:


> I was thinking of doing the Thursday ride that starts at columbia HS
> 
> I want to have to push pretty hard, but I also dont want to be dropped


Yes, that's the second option that I recommended - "Bob's Thursday Nite Ride".

You don't have to worry about being dropped - there will be a wide range of paces represented out on the road so you can always ride with the next slower group if you get dropped by the faster group.


----------



## douglas1 (Apr 27, 2005)

BarryG said:


> Yes, that's the second option that I recommended - "Bob's Thursday Nite Ride".
> 
> You don't have to worry about being dropped - there will be a wide range of paces represented out on the road so you can always ride with the next slower group if you get dropped by the faster group.




Cool !


----------



## douglas1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I had a blast last Thursday..........


----------



## red1 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Pictures from the Balloon Festival Classic*

Just 3 for now:


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Nice pics. Had a great time. Race was well run, and the course was nice. Man, was it hot, which only made that climb tougher.


----------



## red1 (Mar 8, 2003)

CHT said:


> Nice pics. Had a great time. Race was well run, and the course was nice. Man, was it hot, which only made that climb tougher.



Thanks, I might have some pictures of you. Give me a quick jersey description and I'll check. I was at the top of the climb on the right just before the KOM line.

BTW It was hot even just watching. I must have handed out 1/2 a case of water to riders that were out.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

red1 said:


> Thanks, I might have some pictures of you. Give me a quick jersey description and I'll check. I was at the top of the climb on the right just before the KOM line.
> 
> BTW It was hot even just watching. I must have handed out 1/2 a case of water to riders that were out.


I was wearing a red jersey w/white sleeves. There was a Colorado Cyclist "C" on the chest. Helmet is red, white and blue. Bike is also red. I'd be the guy screaming and holding on for dear life at the point you were taking photos. The first time up I had a hard time keeping my front wheel down I was pulling so hard to stay connected.


----------

